# Clams Clams Clams!!



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Just like the title says, where can I buy some nice Maximas in the GTA??


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I am also looking for some nice maximas. The majority I find are croacia.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Crocea are all any of the stores in the GTA seem to have at the moment.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Redddogg69 said:


> Crocea are all any of the stores in the GTA seem to have at the moment.


yeah, if you can find any...
Fragalot is getting in a big order on the 25th.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Advanced reef aquatics has some in stock, I picked up two there last week.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Few small maxima's at SUM too.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

How much do the clams go for? I have never really noticed any for sale but every time I see Juliefish's tank I get the urge to have one lol.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

flavio (A.R.A)Has some CRAZY looking clams the last time i was in.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

How large were the ones at ARA Chromey? And do you recall the price tag?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.pacificeastaquaculture.com/MaximaCroceaSquamosaDeresaClams-Prodlist.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw small 3" to 6" if not bigger. Sorry I didnt look at the price. As much as i would love to try a clam, I dont have the room.


Greg is that site US? Without checking , How do clams ship?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I've heard Reef-Raft sells them occasionally for as little as $60. I have yet to encounter any though. I know Dragon Aquarium has a couple of clams in, don't know what kind exactly, for $40 each.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Last time i was at Dragon, Wait a min, I thought they were going out?... LOL

I saw more FW stuff at Dragon then anything.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, you can say they "downgraded" in their store size. They still have one wall with random corals, fish, etc..


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Kooka said:


> How large were the ones at ARA Chromey? And do you recall the price tag?


$45 or $50 if I recall.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Where is dragon aquarium? Can't find them in that plaza?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Redddogg69 said:


> $45 or $50 if I recall.


Looks like I'll be stopping by ARA during my Western road trip this weekend...

And Dragon Aquarium is on your immediate left hand side as soon as you enter through the main gate of the plaza. Can't miss it.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Does ARA advertise anywhere? Like post pics of their shipments? I live all the way on the east end I hate to commute all the way there to be disappointed


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If Flavio Says he has a shippment... GET thier, He has some crazy ass corals most of the time, ANd some of the biggest (per dollar) colonies ive seen.

Too be clear, Im not a fan Boy, He just has that good of stuff.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words...as for clams, most stores are stocking the croceas or derasa as they are much cheaper, we had some maximas 3 months back and were priced at $200 for 4" clams, super colours and out of marshal islands. the others are coming from Vietnam, nice colour patterns and more affordable. i have maybe half dozen in stock right now, along with other corals, selection is decent, We dont post shipment pics because they will start being picked over by the time you see the pics.


----------

